# Johan Huizinga (pronunciation)



## Linnets

Hi all,
in English Wikipedia the pronunciation is [ˈjoːɦɑn ˈɦœy̯zɪŋɣaː] but in my brand new Duden Aussprachewörterbuch it is [joˈhɑn ˈhœi̯zɪŋɣɑ].
Who is right?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Peterdg

The IPA in the English Wikipedia article is consistent with the Wikipedia IPA rules for the Dutch language. If you click on the IPA transcription in the Wikipedia article, you will be redirected to another Wikipedia page that lists the symbols that can be used for Dutch.

There you will see that the orange signs that the Duden uses, are not listed in the Wikipedia IPA symbols for Dutch. [joˈhɑn ˈhœi̯zɪŋɣɑ]


----------



## Linnets

Yep, but which of the two is closer to the actual pronunciation?


----------



## Peterdg

Linnets said:


> Yep, but which of the two is closer to the actual pronunciation?


I have no idea as I don't know the meaning of the symbols that the Duden uses. However, if I look at the Wiki page for IPA for Dutch and the pronunciation they give for the symbols they use, the Wikipedia IPA transcription looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Linnets

Apart from conventions ([ɦ, œy̯]...), is the final vowel long [aː] or short [ɑ]?


----------



## Peterdg

Linnets said:


> Apart from conventions ([ɦ, œy̯]...), is the final vowel long [aː] or short [ɑ]?


The long one (that's how I pronounce it).


----------



## Linnets

Peterdg said:


> The long one (that's how I pronounce it).


And where is the stress on _Johan_? First or last syllable?


----------



## Peterdg

First syllable.


----------



## Red Arrow

/œy/ is definitely more common than /œi/, especially before consonants. In "Poldernederlands", you will hear /aʏ/.
/o:/ can also sound like /ou/.
/ɣ/ can sound like /χ/.
/ɦ/ and /h/: just pick your favorite.
Johan is stressed on the first syllable.

Huizinga pronunciation: How to pronounce Huizinga in Dutch

Johan pronunciation: How to pronounce Johan in Dutch, Swedish, Norwegian, Indonesian, Afrikaans, French, Spanish, Malay, Serbian


----------

